# Simplicity 860



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I picked up this Simplicity 860 a few days ago, got a great deal on it. "$60" it had been sitting for a long time, gas in the tank was as black as the oil....Yuck. I did a full tune-up on it. Oil change, spark plug, new belts, full fuel system clean out and put on new skids....It starts so easy, engine just purrs.....I really like this machine, the way it built and how well it runs....

I have never used a Simplicity Snowblower like this, I really think I want to keep this machine...But before I make that decision let's hear the Pros & Cons from the people that have owned and operated these snow machines...Shoot me a review....Your two cents...Your opinion on these Simplicity Snowblowers...Simplicity 860 #1691023


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

really nice clean 860. I love the look and build quality of these models. I have two of them, first one I swapped for a larger 8hp harbor freight model and a larger impeller pulley. works great and has lots of power. Second one I left stock. I still need to upgrade the tires to newer better traction ones on both.
The machines are tanks and that can be a plus or a minus - hard to move around but not bad overall. Second negative on these is that the chute plugs extremely easy - I still have to do the rubber paddle thing on mine to help with this.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Stole it! Can't speak for the machine but I can give props to that engine. I also acquired my 1st Briggs flatty with the updraft carb last season...saddled-up on an old Allis Chalmers. Once gone over, I was pleasantly surprised at how easy it starts...and how smooth it runs! 

3 weak points that I recognize: 1) metal tank corrosion, 2) carb body corrosion and 3) exhaust valve guide wear (_My engine will smoke like crazy if I go full throttle before it warms._). Aftermarket tanks & carbs are available & Briggs also makes a valve guide replacement kit. :2cool:


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Classic cat, I can't agree ith you more...This engine runs smother then any blower I own, I am going to put the time into taking it apart and restoring it. 

Buttchet, thanks for the heads up on the chut clogging. I would not thing a machine this size would have that problem but I have no problem Installing the rubber pattles onto the impeller wile I have it apart to restore. As of traction I have the chains for the tires but i don't like using them due to it scaring up the driveways I clear. Replacing tires may end up happening. 


Thanks guys for your two cents..I am keeping this one. She will look great once it's repainted, I just ordered the paint today, allis chalmers orange. I am hoping I can save the decals but if not I found a site that has them.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Pulled the engine and gave it a thorough cleaning and tune up, I replaced the fuel lines, used a carb rebuild Kit on the carb, replaced primer rubber, pulled head off and cleaned the carbon build up (it was not to bad), valves looked good, replaced head gasket, new spark plug, replaced recoil rope and changed the oil, Lightly sanded and painted it with high temp paint. I am a bit disapointed in the flat white paint I used.....I should have used a gloss. Whatever, it looks good....Still working on the body. I should be done in a week or so.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mine gets a little crabby when you need to fire it up, but once she gets going she'll blow through most anything. I took apart the engine last year hunting for my crazy idle problems, it turned out to be a striped screw in the gov arm, I was honestly surprised for being a 30+ year old machine how clean everything in the engine was other than a little carbon on the valves and piston, but that's to be expected. It is a beast to manhandle when it's not running I think the owners manual said it's almost 300lbs or something crazy like that. That's the one thing that I'm not looking forward to when we get our new house.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Got the paint laid on her a few days ago (allis chalmers orange) and started putting her back together today. Making slow progress due to some health problems but I am getting it done...The quality of this machine is well worth my time returing it back to looking and running new again. I am really happy with the Allis Chalmers Orange paint, very close to the origanl color. I should have the machine compleatly back together by the end of this weekend.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Your definition and my definition of "slow" are a little different :laugh:

Lookin' good man; that paint is a good match.

Hope you feel better!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

WOW that paint turned out nice!! Make sure she gets a chance to soak up some sun for a few weeks/months to really bake that paint on well.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Well the wife had to work today......So what's a guy to do with a Saturday to himself, well Duuu. Go to the Shooting range with a couple of buddy's then come home and get to work in the garage....Got her all back together today, not to bad for a 30 year old machine. I am very satisfied with how it turned out.


----------



## glenn (Oct 7, 2016)

That thing looks great! Love the white rims.


----------



## Mikes (Sep 7, 2019)

GAR said:


> I picked up this Simplicity 860 a few days ago, got a great deal on it. "$60" it had been sitting for a long time, gas in the tank was as black as the oil....Yuck. I did a full tune-up on it. Oil change, spark plug, new belts, full fuel system clean out and put on new skids....It starts so easy, engine just purrs.....I really like this machine, the way it built and how well it runs....
> 
> I have never used a Simplicity Snowblower like this, I really think I want to keep this machine...But before I make that decision let's hear the Pros & Cons from the people that have owned and operated these snow machines...Shoot me a review....Your two cents...Your opinion on these Simplicity Snowblowers...Simplicity 860 #1691023


I have an old Simplicity 860SE that needs a carburetor. Can you tell me what model # is for the old Tecumseh 8hp engine. I see a bunch of carbs in the $10-20 range.
Easier to replace than rebuild. OR do you know the model 3 of the stock carb? Trying to buy the right one.
Thanks,
Mike 
414.254.1266
[email protected]


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

very nice job. I am using a 38 year old cub cadet and i restored and wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------

